# Comment vider le Disque de démarrage



## Misslady (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour!
c'est certainement une question idiote, mais je reçois toujours le même message, qui me dit de que mon disque de démarrage est plein et que par conséquent je ne peux pas enregistrer des doc.
j'ai supprimé des films, des docs, mais rien n'y fait.
comment faire?
Merci d'avance...


----------



## ET80 (5 Avril 2010)

tu as vider ta poubelles?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Avril 2010)

Une fois que tu auras vidé la corbeille  regarde avec ce genre de soft (grandperspective ou whatsize) ce qui prend de la place sur ta machine.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Consulte ceci également.


----------

